# إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !



## قلم حر (28 يوليو 2007)

*إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع !!*








يبدو أن "إصبع القاهرة" صنعت لأغراض عملية
-------------------------------​ 
يعتقد خبراء آثار بريطانيون أن إصبعا اصطناعية عثر عليها مربوطة إلى قدم مومياء مصرية قد تكون أول عضو بشري صنع لغرض عملي. 
ويسعى فريق من جامعة مانشستر إلى البرهنة على أن "إصبع القاهرة" المصنوعة من الجلد والخشب، لم تصنع لغرض جمالي وحسب بل كانت بهدف المساعدة على المشي. 
وسيصنع هذا الفريق نسخة طبق الأصل من هذه الإصبع، وسيثبتونها على أقدام متطوعين فقدوا الإصبع الكبرى. 
وإذا ما صدقت فرضيتهم، فقد تحل الإصبع الأثرية محل قدم اصطناعية طبية صنعت في القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد، كأول عضو بشري صنع لأغراض طبية. 
--------------------------------







*إذا وُفقنا في أثبات أن الغرض من صنعها وظيفي، فإننا سنعود بتاريخ الطب الاصطناعي 700 سنة إلى الوراء.*





جاكي فينتش - جامعة مانشستر​--------------------------------

قدم كابوا الرومانية التي صنعت من البرونز، والتي كانت معروضة في الكلية الملكية للجراحة بلندن قد أتلفت في قصف للطيران الحربي الألماني أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية. 
ويقول جاكي فينتش عضو الفريق البريطاني: " إن الإصبع صنعت مابين 1069 و 664 قبل الميلاد، فإذا وُفقنا في أثبات أن الغرض من صنعها وظيفي، فإننا سنعود بتاريخ الطب الاصطناعي 700 سنة إلى الوراء." 
وسيعمد فريق من العلماء في جامعة سالفورد، إلى إجراء أبحاث مماثلة على إصبع أثرية مصرية شبيهة بإصبع القاهرة لكنها أقدم، تعرض بالمتحف البريطاني. 
هذه الإصبع التي يعتقد أنها صنعت ما بين 1295 و 664 قبل الميلاد، صُنعت من مادة ورقية دخل في إعدادها الكتان والصمغ والجبس. 





 إصبع المتحف البريطاني قد تكون صنعت لغرض طبي
-------------------------------​ومثل "إصبع القاهرة" تحمل إصبع المتحف البريطاني أثار الاستعمال مما يدل على أن صاحبها استخدمها عندما كان على قيد الحياة، ولم تكن ضمن زينة التحنيط. 
لكن وعلى عكس إصبع القاهرة، لم تكن أصبع المتحف البريطاني لدنة، مما قد يُشير إلى أنها كانت للزينة بالدرجة الأولى. 
وقال جاكي فينتش: " إن إصبع القاهرة، هي الأكثر احتمالا لأن تكون أصبعا اصطناعية طبية، لأنها تتوفر على مفصل، كما تحمل أثارا استعمال وبلى أوضح. 
لقد رُكبت على قدم سيدة تراوح عمرها ما بين 50 و60 سنة. ويبدو من حالة القدم أن مكان البتر قد شفي تماما." 
وتعرض الإصبع في متحف القاهرة. 
ME-OL
موضوع من BBC

منشور 2007/07/27 18:03:32 GMT​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*

يأتينا الفراعنه القدماء كل يو م بجديد ..وكأنهم تركوا لنا وديعه ثمينه نتمتع بريعها على الدوام ...........وكأنه كنز لا ينضب ...........ليتنا نستفيد  منهم ..........ونتعلم ولو جزء من التقدم العلمى الذى توصلوا له فى كل الاشياء والمجالات ......... ميرسى يا قلم حر على هذا الموضوع الشيق وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## قلم حر (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*






إصبع تعويضية في قدم مومياء مصرية ​ 





صورة المومياء بعد ترميمها - عدسة أندريه نيرلك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



-----------------------------​









أشارت دوائر علمية بريطانية إلى وجود أدلة تشير إلى معرفة المصريين القدماء بجراحات استئصال الأطراف ووضع أطراف تعويضية مكان المستأصلة .

وتقول مجلة لانست الطبية البريطانية إن اكتشاف إصبع غير حقيقي بجسد إحدى المومياوات المصرية يكشف المدى الذي وصل إليه الطب المصري القديم 
وقد عثر على الإصبع المصنوع بعناية فائقة، أثناء قيام فريق علمي بفحص رفات بشرية بإحدى المقابر في منطقة الأقصر بصعيد مصر .
وتشير الشظايا الفخارية التي وجدت داخل المقبرة إلى احتمال أن تكون المومياء المعنية تعود إلى الأسرة الحادية والعشرين أو الثانية والعشرين، وهي الأسر التي حكمت مصر في الفترة من 1065 إلى عام 740 قبل الميلاد .
ويقول الفريق العملي إن المومياء لامرأة كان يتراوح عمرها ما بين خمسين إلى خمسة وخمسين عاما، وتبين أن المرأة فقدت أحد أصابع ساقها اليمنى، ربما نتيجة جراحة لاستئصاله 
وتوصل العلماء إلى هذا الاستنتاج بعدما تأكد لهم أن طبقة جلدية رقيقة قد نمت في مكان الإصبع المستأصل 
بالإضافة إلى ذلك عثر العلماء على إصبع خشبية مثبتة مكان تلك المبتسرة، وقد صممت بعناية فائقة لتناسب موضعها لدرجة أنها احتوت على ظفر 
ويقول العلماء إن نمو طبقة ناعمة من الجلد مكان العضو المستأصل وعلامات الاحتكاك على الإصبع الخشبي تشير إلى أن الغرض منه كان عمليا وليس مجرد التحنيط لكي تبدو المومياء في حالة كاملة عند انتقالها للعالم الآخر 
*مضاعفات السكري *
وقد أشارت الفحوصات التي أجريت على بقية المومياء إلى احتمال أن يكون استئصال الإصبع ناجم عن مضاعفات مرض السكري وهو ما يعتبر صاحبة المومياء من أول حالات الإصابة المسجلة 
فقد كانت المرأة مصابة بتصلب حاد في الشرايين ولم تكن معاناتها قاصرة على الشرايين الرئيسية بل على الأوعية الدموية جميعا 
ويعتقد الباحثون، رغم عدم وجود دليل يؤكد ذلك، أن استئصال الإصبع حدث بعد توقف تدفق الدم إليه وإصابته بالموات 
ويقول الدكتور جون تايلور مساعد رئيس قسم الآثار المصرية في المتحف البريطاني إلى إنه بالرغم من أن هذه ليست الحالة الوحيدة لإصبع تعويضية يعثر عليها بإحدى المومياوات المصرية القديمة، فإنها تكشف الكثير 
ويشير تايلور في تصريحات لبي بي سي أونلاين إلى أنه لا توجد أدلة كتابية أو تصويرية من أيام الفراعنة تكشف عن قيامهم بهذا النوع من الأشياء 
ويقول أن عددا من المومياوات التي عثر عليها تكشف نجاحهم في إجراء عدد من العمليات الجراحية لكنه يشير إلى أن الطب المصري القديم كان يقوم في معظمه على الأعشاب السائلة ومساحيق الدهان مع ما يصاحبها من طقوس وتعاويذ.


منقول من بي بي سي أرابيك دوت كوم .
نشر في :

00/12/22​


----------



## christ my lord (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*

فعلا معلومات فى منتهى الروعة .. وانا دايما شغوف باى معلومات عن الفراعنة 
لانى انا فعلا منبهر بيهم جدا ووصلوا لدرجات من العلم التقدم الحالى يعجز 
عن الوصول الية ولم يجد تفسير لاشياء كثيرة عند الفراعنة .. وشكرا جدا ليك يا قلم حر
ربنا يباركك


----------



## قلم حر (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*



Dona Nabil قال:


> يأتينا الفراعنه القدماء كل يو م بجديد ..وكأنهم تركوا لنا وديعه ثمينه نتمتع بريعها على الدوام ...........وكأنه كنز لا ينضب ...........ليتنا نستفيد منهم ..........ونتعلم ولو جزء من التقدم العلمى الذى توصلوا له فى كل الاشياء والمجالات ......... ميرسى يا قلم حر على هذا الموضوع الشيق وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


كلام جميل .
فعلا برغم أن اٍمكانياتهم التقنيه كانت صفر أو أقل ( مقارنه باليوم ) لكن كاتو على قدر كبير من الذكاء و القدره على اٍستخدام أبسط العلوم و الأدوات لعمل ما يمكن أن نسميه ( معجزات ) طبيه !
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*



يوساب قال:


> فعلا معلومات فى منتهى الروعة .. وانا دايما شغوف باى معلومات عن الفراعنة
> لانى انا فعلا منبهر بيهم جدا ووصلوا لدرجات من العلم التقدم الحالى يعجز
> عن الوصول الية ولم يجد تفسير لاشياء كثيرة عند الفراعنة .. وشكرا جدا ليك يا قلم حر
> ربنا يباركك


الفراعنه أبهروا العالم أجمع .....و لا يزالو يبهرون العالم !!
حضاره تقرب من الخيال ....بل تتعداه أحيانا كثيره .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Bino (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*

موضوع شيق و مفيد اوى

بس ازاى الفراعنه مكتبوش اى حاجه عنه ؟


----------



## قلم حر (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*



Bino قال:


> موضوع شيق و مفيد اوى
> 
> بس ازاى الفراعنه مكتبوش اى حاجه عنه ؟


أهلا بينو :
بالمداخله ( 3) و هي تقرير قديم عن الموضوع الجديد ( جلبناه لمزيد من التوضيح ( مكتوب :


> ويشير تايلور في تصريحات لبي بي سي أونلاين إلى أنه لا توجد أدلة كتابية أو تصويرية من أيام الفراعنة تكشف عن قيامهم بهذا النوع من الأشياء


هذا ما قاله عالم متخصص ( على مسئوليته ) ....و بصراحه : معلوماتي البسيطه متطابقه مع هذا الكلام .
يمكن اٍعتبروها أسرار .
أو أزال آثار الزمن ما تمت كتابته .
أو كانت مجرد تجارب قليله لم تتكرر  و لم يتم تسجيلها لندرتها ( قد تكون حاله وحيده أيضا ) .
شكرا لمرورك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## jim_halim (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*

سلام و نعمة 

موضوع جميل جداً .. شكراً ليك ..  

و أنا فعلاً لفت نظري الموضوع ده في الصحف .. و كنت حابب أعرف عنه أكتر .. 

و يا ريت تجيب لنا معلومات عن ( قدم كابوا الرومانية ) دي كمان .. 


​


----------



## قلم حر (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*



jim_halim قال:


> سلام و نعمة ​
> 
> موضوع جميل جداً .. شكراً ليك .. ​
> و أنا فعلاً لفت نظري الموضوع ده في الصحف .. و كنت حابب أعرف عنه أكتر .. ​
> و يا ريت تجيب لنا معلومات عن ( قدم كابوا الرومانية ) دي كمان .. ​


أهلا حليم .
بالنسبه ل ( قدم كابوا الرومانيه ) ليس عندي حاليا أي معلومه غير المذكور بالمداخله الأولى ...... لكن سأبحث أكثر في الموضوع و عندما أجد أي معلومه ( من مصدر موثوق ) سأضعها هنا فورا .
لكن أهم شيء أنها لا ترتقي ل ( أصبع القاهره ) فوظيفتها تجميليه فقط .
سأحاول أن أجلب المعلومات في أقرب وقت .
شكرا لمرورك و تشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## فادية (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*

موضوع تحفه بجد 
ومعلومات جميله جدا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*



فادية قال:


> موضوع تحفه بجد
> 
> ومعلومات جميله جدا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


أهلا بمشرقتنا العزيزه .
شكرا لتشجيعك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## قلم حر (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: إصبع القاهرة: "أول" عضو بشري مصطنع( من طب الفراعنه ) !*

الأخ جيم حليم :
بحثت على النت عن أي معلومه ممكن نضيفها هنا ( بحسب طلبك ) فلم أجد حرفا واحدا غير موجود بالموضوع هنا !
اٍما أن يكون الموضوع غير مهم ( للمواقع العربيه ) كعادتها في المواضيع العلميه .
و اٍما أن يكون كل شيء عن الموضوع موجود هنا ( بالرغم من قلة المعلومات ) لضياع القدم المدروسه .
و اٍما أن يكون بحثي على النت غير فعال !
و أعذرني لعدم قدرتي على تلبية طلبك .
ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------

